# Which area to live?



## Spain1921 (Jan 18, 2021)

We already live in Spain have residency and jobs so that isn't a problem.
We currently live in Granada but are looking to move to a new area this year and i'm looking for some recommendations, we had been thinking of Malaga / Valencia areas

We are a couple early 30's no kids so schools are not a requirment
We lived in Palma which we loved but it didn't have that Spanish feel that we like
Want to either live in a big city or in a beach town that has easy access tohe city
Must have good transport links - won't be driving
good international and Spanish food options
Looking for somewhere with a mixture of locals and non locals
Don't want something like Benalmadena or Benidorm


----------



## Jenny Jitterbug (Aug 26, 2020)

Try Madrid.


----------



## Brulee (Jan 13, 2021)

Seville or Alicante


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

How about Valencia? On the coast, lots of culture & good transport links. 

Far from the most expensive city in Spain, too.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> How about Valencia? On the coast, lots of culture & good transport links.
> 
> Far from the most expensive city in Spain, too.


Valencia is the most livable big city in Spain!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Malaga city is very pleasant


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cádiz!


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Cartagena. Coastal city. Good transport links and has everything one could want. From culture to shopping.


----------



## Andaluz (Oct 6, 2020)

_- Spanish feel
- Big_(ish) _city __or_ and _a beach town 
-_ _good transport links_

Cadiz hands down


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Outskirts of Madrid, Manzanares el Real, Torrelodones, San Agustín de Guadalix, Navacerrada


----------

